# Lucky little tetra...



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathanr27 (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow dude, what a view!


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

kushy04 said:


> ... and otto, they've got the view... This is a 2.5 gallon nano I have running for only about 3 or 4 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go ahead and get that wipe down taken care of! The buildings need some tetra contrast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kushy04 (Mar 27, 2018)

mbkemp said:


> Go ahead and get that wipe down taken care of! The buildings need some tetra contrast


Wiped her down just the way she likes it... >


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outofwater (Mar 30, 2018)

very nice


----------



## fart_storm (Mar 18, 2019)

amazing view!


----------

